# ORACLE - your expertise is needed - trying to new brand - no success



## Oracle3000 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi, there is this coffee shop where I get great Flat White. I bought their beans so I could try them with my Oracle (the original one) but results are not satisfying.

I already wasted all the beans, now bought new ones and there are suggestions on the package. I really need your help. This is what is says on the package:

1. For the preparation of a double espresso on a porta filter machine we recommend a brewing temperature of 93 ° C. (check)

2. with a dose of 21g ground coffee (check)

3. and a brewing pressure of *8.5 bar*. (how would I adjust the bar??)

4. The brewing time should be about 35 seconds

5. and make a drink with a weight of 40g espresso. (they say weight 40 g, but they surely mean 40 ml right? A double espresso shot?)

AND: *to what degree would YOU adjust the grinder in the first place when using new fresh beans?*



*
*Your help is highly appreciated!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

3. You can't adjust the brew pressure on the Oracle - it's factory set.

4. You can manually operate the length of shot extraction - see manual.

5. You should weigh shot output to achieve 40grm dose. Need a set of scales for this. You put your cup on them, zero them and start the extraction.

Adjust the grinder?? Check the manual - 45 settings.


----------



## Oracle3000 (Dec 5, 2018)

Another one with suggestions please?


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Oracle3000 said:


> Another one with suggestions please?


You need to do exactly as the Systemic kid said;

Use a set of scales that fit on your drip tray, place your empty cup on to those and Zero them, pour the espresso and time it to 40g then adjust your grind until the espresso pours 40g in around 35 secs (use the timer on the oracle).

Grind finer or courser to slow or speed up the pour until you match your required 40g in 35 secs then taste the espresso and adjust courser or finer for your taste because that's what matters most.

Good luck.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^ what they've said, but also remembering that when you adjust the grind finer or coarser you will usually also adjust the weight of the dose as well. So if you have 18g now, and adjust finer then you may only have 17g, so you'll have to increase the grind time as well.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

MrShades said:


> ^^^ what they've said, but also remembering that when you adjust the grind finer or coarser you will usually also adjust the weight of the dose as well.


I think the Oracle is an exception to this, if I'm correct it's a set dose of 20g ish apparently although I've not tested that out.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

GerryM said:


> I think the Oracle is an exception to this, if I'm correct it's a set dose of 20g ish apparently although I've not tested that out.


Ah, yes, sorry - was forgetting that it was an Oracle. There's the problem then - crap grinder ;-)


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The oracle tamper uses pressure/ resistance on the auger/ fan when it reaches the set amount it stops grinder and finishes the tamp .This occurs at the same height each time. The finer you grind you will find the weight in the basket can go up .. Grind coarser at the weight can go down ..

You can adjust the weight by adjusting the fan height..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

why 35 seconds ?

Adjust by taste , your grinder and any commercial grinder are miles apart .

Ignore the 8.5 bar

I sense you lack confidence in tasting , if so go taste somewhere to learn ( coffee shops etc )

All those number , even if hot will not guarentee tasty on your stuff, or even for you mouth

So get ball park to recipe don't worry too much about east time stop the shop by weight not time

Taste , how does it taste?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No they mean weight by the way, if you are not weighing out your espresso might go some way to explaining why you are struggling.


----------



## Oracle3000 (Dec 5, 2018)

awesome guys, thank you so much for your suggestions. Including The Systemic Kid. He dropped a message with further suggestions. Didn't have time yet, but will definitely try them out. Thanks to each and everyone of you!


----------



## Jinsin456 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have the original Oracle and I think what would help in your situation is to set the machine to Flow rather than time (Can't remember exactly how to do this but it's in the settings somewhere). Sit your cup on the scales empty and zero the scales. Program it so that a shot output weighs ~40g and now that weight is set.

The shot clock will still appear, adjust your grind setting until the desired time is reached and go from there. Probably not the greatest way to do it but it works very well for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jinsin456 said:


> I have the original Oracle and I think what would help in your situation is to set the machine to Flow rather than time (Can't remember exactly how to do this but it's in the settings somewhere). Sit your cup on the scales empty and zero the scales. Program it so that a shot output weighs ~40g and now that weight is set.
> 
> The shot clock will still appear, adjust your grind setting until the desired time is reached and go from there. Probably not the greatest way to do it but it works very well for me.


Ignore flow and time , use scales...


----------



## Oracle3000 (Dec 5, 2018)

thank you guys. I actually set it up to flow now. Don't see too much difference. But I am also using scales. The one I have fitted perfectly on top of the drip tray grill. Double espresso shot is now 40 g in 35 sec. Grinder set to 23. My tamp settings are: Force 7, Seconds 5

Still, the espresso tastes bitter and has not the same taste as I have in the coffee shop.

How would you proceed now?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe try a shot with a lower temp. Bitterness creeps in at a higher temp & sourness if too cool.

I have temp set at 91C using a darker roasted bean.


----------



## Oracle3000 (Dec 5, 2018)

thank you, actually never changed the temperature. Will definitely give it a shot!


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

My Oracle fairly consistently doses 22g. Should I be getting 44g out? GerryM above says aim for 40g? I thought the best idea was begin at 2:1 so if its dosing at 22g I should aim for 44g of coffee out?

I am a newbie so any advice greatly received.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geezercdg said:


> My Oracle fairly consistently doses 22g. Should I be getting 44g out? GerryM above says aim for 40g? I thought the best idea was begin at 2:1 so if its dosing at 22g I should aim for 44g of coffee out?
> 
> I am a newbie so any advice greatly received.


You aim for whatever taste good. It will change depending on the coffee and roast type you use.

A ball park starting figure is generally referred to a 1:2 thats dose to coffee ratio people









You are correct the Oracle tends to dose 22g ( plus or minus 0.3 ish )

The ratio is not set in stone though , nor will it be tasty for every single coffee or person.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This should be the first read for anyone new here,

read it at least twice, bookmark it so you can refer back to it.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D22879&share_tid=22879&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------

